# 2 day split: Well???? here's your thread



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> did you go all lumberjack on the ice did ya?


Let me answer that with a quote from one of my hunting partners: If Phil is asked to rake the leaves, he cuts down the tree. 

 :lol:


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

PhilBernardi said:


> I for one had fun weilding a Husq' chainsaw in unit #5 at FP yesterday morning.


 
That's just silly...who would do something like that for a stupid duck?







:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

PhilBernardi said:


> Let me answer that with a quote from one of my hunting partners: If Phil is asked to rake the leaves, he cuts down the tree.
> 
> :lol:


 
:lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

The two day split was this past weekend??? 

I thought it was in January????


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

PhilBernardi said:


> I had my best duck season, count wise, ever. Goose was another story, but that was mainly due to the late planting and harvest.


Ya..sorry about that phil..we might have messed up one of the best fields around you this year


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I think it was a good compromise either way. If you think only hunters that beat down doors should reap the rewards, there really isn't much of a compromise. Instead of beating on doors, maybe you should mix it up as well and try a state run refuge. Alot of people depend on state run refuges for access. Sometimes access is hard to find because "guides" lease some of the best fields. In that case, beating on doors only benefit the leasee.
> 
> _if you have the elements then you should have good duck hunting unless you rely on the State run facilities to get your duck on._
> 
> ...



I think the state run facilities are a great way to let lots of people that don't have access to private land for whatever reason enjoy some quality duck hunting. I for one have always tried to make my own way and not rely on someone or something that can have an effect on what I'm doing, in this case the quality of my hunt. The last thing I want to do is spend 5 or 6 hours on a draw site that sucks because my luck drawed too poorly or a good draw and some scissor bills is blowing a call non stop, sky busting or calling fido non stop. I do have to take my hat off to you guys though. I would probably be in prison or out of duck hunting if I had to deal with that on a daily basis. I been once and that was enough for me. 

How many guides do you guys have up there? Sounds like an epidemic of them. Taking up all the prime properties? I doubt that. I also know a guide isn't the only one with money to spend on leases. Big money are the ones that have all the prime properties and believe me, guides are not in the big money conversation.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Here's what I said back when this was a debate in the summer on this issue. I would take the dates the people gave and except it. Of course you have to, it's the law at that point. The people have spoken. Now that it has been here and gone I am speaking my mind again on changing it back to what it was or adding another zone so it would be more hunter friendly in every zone and not such a wide brush for a huge group of areas. 

Now that those that liked the previous split don't have it anymore we will have truer assessment of the voice of the people. Sometimes folks will just sit back and let things happen unless it effects them. Now that it has effected these people I am sure there will be a much louder voice then last year for the old split. 

I gotta tell you, I have not spoken with anyone down here that approves this new split. Not only was duck hunter participation down here. Mainly due to deer hunting really. If you have ever tried to get permission for duck hunting during deer season you know what I mean. No one wants their Big bucks that will make them a big man if they get one molested by another hunter even though they are not hunting for deer.


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

I remember opening weekend. Hot, ni wind, no birds. I remember the last weekend cold, windy everything froze up, no birds. Somewhere in between i find my happy places. Dont care when as long as they keep lettin me shoot em!!


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Loved it. bring on hard water


----------



## Grouseguy (Sep 27, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

KLR said:


> The two day split was this past weekend???
> 
> I thought it was in January????


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I heard all this birds did not decoy stuff. I personally had well over 700 birds inside my 35 yd. by 40 yd. square. I almost smacked a bill with my gun. We managed to get 9 guys out to shoot their pair before we had mechanical issues. I can honestly say there were a lot of fresh bills that came in Late Tuesday. I can't wait to get a camera out there. Yet I am still not sold on it being better than January. I will hunt whatever is given to me to hunt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Here's what I said back when this was a debate in the summer on this issue. I would take the dates the people gave and except it. Of course you have to, it's the law at that point. The people have spoken. Now that it has been here and gone I am speaking my mind again on changing it back to what it was or adding another zone so it would be more hunter friendly in every zone and not such a wide brush for a huge group of areas.
> 
> Now that those that liked the previous split don't have it anymore we will have truer assessment of the voice of the people. Sometimes folks will just sit back and let things happen unless it effects them. Now that it has effected these people I am sure there will be a much louder voice then last year for the old split.
> 
> I gotta tell you, I have not spoken with anyone down here that approves this new split. Not only was duck hunter participation down here. Mainly due to deer hunting really. If you have ever tried to get permission for duck hunting during deer season you know what I mean. No one wants their Big bucks that will make them a big man if they get one molested by another hunter even though they are not hunting for deer.


Your not going to please everybody regardless of when you open the season and put the split. If you were to poll every waterfowler in Michigan I don't mean a poll on M-S, I would bet that 10% or less utilized the Jan. split.


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

Water_Hazard said:


> At least there will not be any complaints from the south west Michigan guys. For the past few years they have been complaining the next day after regular season would close. Talking how they could be hammering the ducks if it was just opened one more week. This year they finally got the opportunity to take advantage of all them ducks that are here when the season closes. I'm glad we finally have a split that makes the south west michigan guys happy.


Im from sw michigan and have a gr8 river spot that has been dead all season. In the past years it was the one spot and time we could limit out. This year there were very few and i didnt even shoot these last two days. High water didnt help or all the warm temps and s winds. I was scouting all the time and just was not coming up with much!


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

This is not a new split for the zone 2 hunters. It has been this way for several years and I like it a bit more than a Jan 2 day hunt. BECAUSE, I think I see as many ducks and that goes with scouting and I dont have to haul my **** back out a month later. Really though, I do think I see just as many ducks and sure it will vary from year to year. I did like the way they matched goose with duck season on the end.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the jan split ALOT better for many reasons... but still hats off to cwac for tryin somethin new. hopefully we can make some more changes maybe jan hunt back, maybe a season split, maybe some zone changes of some sort or maybe nothing. i do think that changes should be made that benefit a majority of sorts. good luck figuring that out haha. thats my opinion and everybody is entitled to 1.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gunsnrods said:


> i like the jan split ALOT better for many reasons... but still hats off to cwac for tryin somethin new. hopefully we can make some more changes maybe jan hunt back, maybe a season split, maybe some zone changes of some sort or maybe nothing. i do think that changes should be made that benefit a majority of sorts. good luck figuring that out haha. thats my opinion and everybody is entitled to 1.


^^

I agree. trying something new isn't end of the world. i'm guessing next season will see 4 zones and no splits anywhere to argue about. 

I've read it a thousands times here...southwest said they are willing to give up the late 2 day split for a longer hunt into december. The question is...will they complain when they get to hunt past the 2nd weekend of december???


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Dahmer said:


> Your not going to please everybody regardless of when you open the season and put the split. If you were to poll every waterfowler in Michigan I don't mean a poll on M-S, I would bet that 10% or less utilized the Jan. split.


I guess that could be true but I would be more apt to believe that the MS membership is diverse in their locations throughout the state, I highly doubt that 2/3 of the members are located only in southern Michigan. I think hunters throughout the state know how to find good hunting when some things are frozen

I bet if you polled each and every US citizen Obama wouldn't have been elected but that's not how it works. You have to go out and vote and in this case you have to get your voice heard. In Obama's case when they polled voters only, he was going to be the next president at the time. Of course when they poll for something they just get a small portion of the voters and generally that small portion is spot on when the final vote gets tallied. Not unlike the current MS poll.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ^^
> 
> I agree. trying something new isn't end of the world. i'm guessing next season will see 4 zones and no splits anywhere to argue about.
> 
> I've read it a thousands times here...southwest said they are willing to give up the late 2 day split for a longer hunt into december. The question is...will they complain when they get to hunt past the 2nd weekend of december???


I am not in south western Michigan if your talking about me. And I have never said give us more time in Dec and take away the split. But if that's what the majority want and it's OK with the powers to be then it is what it is. 

I Don't quite understand the new zone thing though. If we get a 4th zone the feds would not let us have a split then? Explain please and why.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

gunsnrods said:


> i like the jan split ALOT better for many reasons... but still hats off to cwac for tryin somethin new. hopefully we can make some more changes maybe jan hunt back, maybe a season split, maybe some zone changes of some sort or maybe nothing. i do think that changes should be made that benefit a majority of sorts. good luck figuring that out haha. thats my opinion and everybody is entitled to 1.


I actually agree also with gunsnrods


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

KLR... I'm not gonna get in a debate over this as we're both beating a dead horse, but if you could of simply said "hey, just remember that we in Zone 2 tend to freeze up by Thanksgiving (something Im not aware of)" your concern would of been more accepted as input to be addressed. But in the end I get the feeling that this thread is futile as I doubt our comments, suggestions, ideas on here won't be acknowledged; so there's no reason for us to form a negative view of each other over an opinion or comment. Truce and have a good holiday!


----------



## Bogey (Nov 26, 2003)

Put the split at the front end of the season. This may have already been suggested, but I have read most of these replies and haven't really seen it. So in 2012, the season would open Oct. 13-14(assumimg we always start the 2nd saturday of Oct.) and then again Oct. 20 and run through Dec. 16. This would essentially give us "two" openers during a time when the weather is warmer, things are generally slower and the opportunities are more limited(i.e. diver numbers are lower and migrating mallards haven't shown up yet). It would then allow us to hunt through the peak migration and leave two solid weeks in December to deal with the weather conditions. This year the start and end dates would have been identical, but that is the earliest open/close with starting the second weekend in Oct. and 2012 would just about be the latest we would start/finish. I would really prefer to loose a week in the beginning rather than one in the middle or at the end. Now I realize that managed areas may loose on the back end due to ice BUT they can also gain at the beginning by offering 2 reserved hunts, one for each weekend. At $4 a pop they stand to make a little more cash and the guys that haven't been picked in 10+years now have doubled their odds!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bogey said:


> Put the split at the front end of the season. This may have already been suggested, but I have read most of these replies and haven't really seen it. So in 2012, the season would open Oct. 13-14(assumimg we always start the 2nd saturday of Oct.) and then again Oct. 20 and run through Dec. 16. This would essentially give us "two" openers during a time when the weather is warmer, things are generally slower and the opportunities are more limited(i.e. diver numbers are lower and migrating mallards haven't shown up yet). It would then allow us to hunt through the peak migration and leave two solid weeks in December to deal with the weather conditions. This year the start and end dates would have been identical, but that is the earliest open/close with starting the second weekend in Oct. and 2012 would just about be the latest we would start/finish. I would really prefer to loose a week in the beginning rather than one in the middle or at the end. Now I realize that managed areas may loose on the back end due to ice BUT they can also gain at the beginning by offering 2 reserved hunts, one for each weekend. At $4 a pop they stand to make a little more cash and the guys that haven't been picked in 10+years now have doubled their odds!


Been brought up tons of times. Response being that the DNR will not allow an Oct split since that is when they get the most participation.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Been brought up tons of times. Response being that the DNR will not allow an Oct split since that is when they get the most participation.


Can someone explain to me this word "participation"? I dont need the definition nor the Wiki explanation- just simply what the DNR is referring to when this word comes up in a sentence/ comment/ criticism/ complaint in reference to duck hunting....

Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> Can someone explain to me this word "participation"? I dont need the definition nor the Wiki explanation- just simply what the DNR is referring to when this word comes up in a sentence/ comment/ criticism/ complaint in reference to duck hunting....
> 
> Thanks


hunter trips.


----------



## Bogey (Nov 26, 2003)

I just don't see that first week between weekends being huge in terms of hunter participation. Guys usually over do it for the opener, the weather is nice and bird numbers are low. I have never seen a turn style at any launch to measure hunter #'s throughout the year either so I guess I just have to take their word for it. It just seems like the hunters that enjoy the early warm weather hunting have a strangle hold on the dates. If we are going to keep this same format for the main season than at least throw us late guys a bone and leave the split later.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> OH DNR took alot of heat for screwing up hunting days just as birds showed up. Dont need too screw with the days in nov as OH did. *Birds show between halloween and thanksgiving every year*.


If you mean "show" as in "fly by" then yes...

We were open 2 weeks, then closed for 2 weeks. We can shoot ducks in the north zone until Christmas. In my mind, the dates are very good. I can recall a thousand rotting hunts from November 1st-Thanksgiving in Ohio over the past 20 years. I can also recall a lot of banner hunts between Thanksgiving and New Years in Ohio. 

Sure, there have been years (i.e. last year) where we were froze up very early. But I am willing to take that chance for the opportunity to hunt ducks into late December b/c I know just how good it can be if the stars align.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

We have it very good here compared to other states, and I'm happy just having the access we have. The ducks are gravy on top.

The stars will never align, every single year is different with regards to weather, duck numbers and migration. The key is to be clever enough to put them all together within the context of what we are given to work with.

I say cheers to CWAC and the DNR. I had a great, great time this year, and got some ducks.

Merry Christmas to all of you. If you were good, you'll get what you want

Yeah, right....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> Can someone explain to me this word "participation"? I dont need the definition nor the Wiki explanation- just simply what the DNR is referring to when this word comes up in a sentence/ comment/ criticism/ complaint in reference to duck hunting....
> 
> Thanks


As part of the DNR's management plan, I'm assuming they have stated goals? If we understood what the goals are, all of these conversations might be easier.

It seems they value hunter participation, which is fine if their goal is to optimize hunter participation.

For me, I'd like it managed to *provide the opportunity to take advantage of the many types of hunting Michigan has to offer*. Using this years dates, to me this would mean zone III would open something like Sept 17, 18 so everyone can blaze away at teal for 2 days, open back up around Oct 22 and run it through Dec 18.

Deer season should have no influence on waterfowl management IMO.

I hear lot's of people wanting a teal season, but wasn't it not till October this year that WFP had their Bluewing push?


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Uncle Sam said:


> Ideal dates would be last 10 days in sept then close until 3rd weekend oct then run through mid dec.





Bogey said:


> Put the split at the front end of the season. This may have already been suggested, but I have read most of these replies and haven't really seen it. So in 2012, the season would open Oct. 13-14(assumimg we always start the 2nd saturday of Oct.) and then again Oct. 20 and run through Dec. 16. This would essentially give us "two" openers during a time when the weather is warmer, things are generally slower and the opportunities are more limited(i.e. diver numbers are lower and migrating mallards haven't shown up yet). It would then allow us to hunt through the peak migration and leave two solid weeks in December to deal with the weather conditions.


I like either of these options. The DNR may not want to screw with October hunting days, but the fact is, if you want "participation," you're going to foster more of it if there are actually ducks around for hunters to shoot. The mid-October lull certainly is not a hunter's best chance for seeing a lot to shoot at. The "fair weather/tennis shoe" hunters that everybody mentions (but nobody actually seems to know) may get so disgusted at not seeing any birds that they put away their gear by the end of October, and THAT may be why it appears that "participation" drops off. A second opener in late October or early November might just keep them in the game.....


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Shlwego said:


> I but the fact is, if you want "participation," you're going to foster more of it if there are actually ducks around for hunters to shoot.


*Exactly!! *Why is this such a difficult concept for people to grasp??


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hunter trips.


That is EXACTLY what I thought! TSS, if this argument has been brought up tons of times then how can the debate not continue with "participation" NOT being the only variable when relating to "Hunter Trips?" Can we not also assume (and I mean ZERO negativity to any of these) the retirees, the laid-off, fireman, and God forbid Mother Nature has anything to do with "participation!"

I do a TON of volunteer work to support the efforts in ALL aspects of the HI GMU and I don't even hunt there anymore because I can't, nor will ever measure my success as a duck hunter with a win at the bingo... My question: How can "Hunter Participation" at the State level (Bingo's) dictate what our season dates should be weather there is no-split or a split in Oct/ Nov/ Dec/ or January? They already received the guaranteed $5.00 Stamp/ Small game/ $4 daily or a $13 annual! This "SINGLE" form of hunting is DICTATING how State Duck Hunting seasons should be set throughout based on "participation?" What about the bay hunters/ Marsh hunters/ and Layout hunters? Do they get a "say?"

I look forward to any "CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM!" 

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> ...Deer season should have no influence on waterfowl management IMO...


I agree. Unforunately the DNR doesn't. Like it or not, Deer hunting still trumps most things to them. Almost every meeting I'm in the subject comes up, and normally the deer agenda wins out. Sad but true.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> For me, I'd like it managed to *provide the opportunity to take advantage of the many types of hunting Michigan has to offer*.


Perfectly stated!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> ...My question: How can "Hunter Participation" at the State level (Bingo's) dictate what our season dates should be weather there is no-split or a split in Oct/ Nov/ Dec/ or January? ...


The DNR isn't just measuring participation at the managed waterfowl areas, they have survey statistics for many locations around the state like Potagonissing (sp?), Munuscong, Dead Stream, Wigwam, Kawkawlin Creek, etc. It's random sampling done by students I believe. They provide those figures at the CWAC meetings. Plus I think they do some mail surveys. So it's not just the bingo's.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> That is EXACTLY what I thought! TSS, if this argument has been brought up tons of times then how can the debate not continue with "participation" NOT being the only variable when relating to "Hunter Trips?" Can we not also assume (and I mean ZERO negativity to any of these) the retirees, the laid-off, fireman, and God forbid Mother Nature has anything to do with "participation!"
> 
> I do a TON of volunteer work to support the efforts in ALL aspects of the HI GMU and I don't even hunt there anymore because I can't, nor will ever measure my success as a duck hunter with a win at the bingo... My question: How can "Hunter Participation" at the State level (Bingo's) dictate what our season dates should be weather there is no-split or a split in Oct/ Nov/ Dec/ or January? They already received the guaranteed $5.00 Stamp/ Small game/ $4 daily or a $13 annual! This "SINGLE" form of hunting is DICTATING how State Duck Hunting seasons should be set throughout based on "participation?" What about the bay hunters/ Marsh hunters/ and Layout hunters? Do they get a "say?"
> 
> ...


And not being a SA to you ? Just "How" would you count them ? They have to have something to base it on, managed area's are the only available option that I can see. By doing the managed area's they get hunter hours, number of kills, and species, plus number participation. I really see no other option ?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> I agree. Unforunately the DNR doesn't. Like it or not, Deer hunting still trumps most things to them. Almost every meeting I'm in the subject comes up, and normally the deer agenda wins out. Sad but true.


That just seems wrong. About everything I want to do in the outdoors overlaps with something else I want to do. I should be able to pick my priority, not have someone pick for me. If I choose to bobber and skein some river mouth kings in September vs early goose hunting, that's my problem to solve. If someone's priority is to deer hunt, the world should not stop for them.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> That just seems wrong. About everything I want to do in the outdoors overlaps with something else I want to do. I should be able to pick my priority, not have someone pick for me. If I choose to bobber and skein some river mouth kings in September vs early goose hunting, that's my problem to solve. If someone's priority is to deer hunt, the world should not stop for them.


x2 Gene


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> That just seems wrong. About everything I want to do in the outdoors overlaps with something else I want to do. I should be able to pick my priority, not have someone pick for me. If I choose to bobber and skein some river mouth kings in September vs early goose hunting, that's my problem to solve. If someone's priority is to deer hunt, the world should not stop for them.


You hit the nail on the head. Well put!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> That just seems wrong. About everything I want to do in the outdoors overlaps with something else I want to do. I should be able to pick my priority, not have someone pick for me. If I choose to bobber and skein some river mouth kings in September vs early goose hunting, that's my problem to solve. If someone's priority is to deer hunt, the world should not stop for them.


Exactly....and you have every right to choose. Duck season or goose season opens on these dates. If you choose to go fishing ? "Your" choice. No one is twisting your arm to participate at all. You are free to choose your priority.
I had to make a choice years ago....bow hunt or ducks. My choice, my priority. I don't see where someone is picking for you ?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> That just seems wrong. About everything I want to do in the outdoors overlaps with something else I want to do. I should be able to pick my priority, not have someone pick for me. If I choose to bobber and skein some river mouth kings in September vs early goose hunting, that's my problem to solve. If someone's priority is to deer hunt, the world should not stop for them.


Again Gene, your preaching to the choir...I agree with you. But it's all about dollars and cents to the DNR, and deer hunting is their "sacred cow". Think about it...it's 750k licenses sold vs. what?....40k for us? I will say that Wildlife Chief Russ Mason does not think too highly of deer...I've heard him say it many times. But he also knows where his bread is buttered. :rant:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Should deer hunting be involved in the conversation because 1" many ducks and goose hunters are deer hunters as well and 2) Some areas especially around my area land owners will let you duck and goose hunt the whole season EXCEPT for deer season? It is quite common believe it or not.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> ...land owners will let you duck and goose hunt the whole season EXCEPT for deer season? It is quite common believe it or not.


This is a big part of the equation. It comes up every time CWAC discusses season dates...conflict over deer hunting vs. field goose/duck hunting. Again, a sad fact, but deer trumps most everything in this state.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> Should deer hunting be involved in the conversation because 1" many ducks and goose hunters are deer hunters as well and 2) Some areas especially around my area land owners will let you duck and goose hunt the whole season EXCEPT for deer season? It is quite common believe it or not.


To your first point-Nope. I know some deer hunters that hunt ducks and geese on occasion, but I've never met a waterfowler that considered themselves a "deer hunter"

To your second point- That's why they make boats & decoys with keels.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

just ducky said:


> This is a big part of the equation. It comes up every time CWAC discusses season dates...conflict over deer hunting vs. field goose/duck hunting. Again, a sad fact, but deer trumps most everything in this state.


This is the only way deer hunting can factor into duck hunting. I dont think its why have season open when all these guys are deer hunting. Its more of the conflict between people hunting fields/farm ponds etc on land where people are deer hunting. I know in Wisconsin once their firearm season starts the ability to get on fields to hunt goes way down do to leases for deer hunting. I would guess there is similar issues in southern michigan no?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Chez29 said:


> ...I know in Wisconsin once their firearm season starts the ability to get on fields to hunt goes way down do to leases for deer hunting. I would guess there is similar issues in southern michigan no?


Big issue in the northern lower peninsula according to the DNR. We hear it a lot at CWAC meetings.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's another opinion on deer dates: I don't care and don't want them in our discussion of when WE hunt.

Why?

Because the extreme would be that we don't hunt waterfowl at all due to bow in Oct and 1/2 of Nov, firearm in Nov, muzzle in Dec, late anterless, not to mention Sept deer hunting starting the 2nd half of the month. And god only knows what's in store for future time frames. 

The non-extreme would be that we micro-manage dates based on what? It's all anecdotal until some data is present to suggest this range of dates or that range of dates based on deer harvest. And what of the potential conflict between waterfowl migration (in-state and out-state ducks) compared to deer harvest? 

Way more complicated than needed and, quite frankly, absolutely unnecessary given the history over decades when these seasons have run in parallel. 

There will always be competition for fields here or there, now or then. 

Tough. 

We need to just focus on when we want to hunt and leave out deer and whatever else.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Here's another opinion on deer dates: I don't care and don't want them in our discussion of when WE hunt.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

For me personally and I am sure there are others, First week of deer season would be a good split. I lost about 10 days of duck hunting because my kids, not me, wanted to go deer hunting. I guess in a few years my kids will be able to deer hunt on there own and I can get more duck hunting in. I know some of the best duck hunting can be that week, because I have experienced it when I didnt care to deer hunt. No way to please everyone, but it wouldnt hurt my feelings to close duck for a week to 10 days during firearm season. If not then I will deal with it. Not complaining, just saying.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

KLR said:


> To your first point-Nope. I know some deer hunters that hunt ducks and geese on occasion, but I've never met a waterfowler that considered themselves a "deer hunter"
> 
> To your second point- That's why they make boats & decoys with keels.


Really? I can honestly say i do not know a single person who just hunts ducks and geese only. Then again i live in the number 1 county in the state for big bucks. I know more deer hunters who hunt ducks and geese on occasion. I am a waterfowler who considers myself a deer hunter as well. I enjoy hunting both. I would put a paycheck on the fact that a huge chunk of your "duck and goose hunters" also hunt deer during duck season...especially the 1st week of gun season. Hell, it is evident by the party numbers at any of the bingo hunts...at least when i have been up there during gun season.

2nd: I do not know what it is like where you hunt but most of or lakes around here suck for ducks. It is mostly potholes and marshes that are full of ducks. Not to mention heo stretch of river i hunt in Calhoun county is off limits to ducks during deer as well. I promise you it is a bigger issue then you can ever imagine...either one of my points. 

In conclusion i do believe that deer season (gun) needs to be taken into account for our duck seasons. Is CWAC here to try and reperesent the majority of duck hunters or just the few hardcore ones in all the usual spots ( Detroit area and Sagnasty bay area)? I do not know the answer to that and i am asking anybody who knows.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> Really? I can honestly say i do not know a single person who just hunts ducks and geese only. Then again i live in the number 1 county in the state for big bucks. I know more deer hunters who hunt ducks and geese on occasion. I am a waterfowler who considers myself a deer hunter as well. I enjoy hunting both. I would put a paycheck on the fact that a huge chunk of your "duck and goose hunters" also hunt deer during duck season...especially the 1st week of gun season. Hell, it is evident by the party numbers at any of the bingo hunts...at least when i have been up there during gun season.
> 
> 2nd: I do not know what it is like where you hunt but most of or lakes around here suck for ducks. It is mostly potholes and marshes that are full of ducks. Not to mention heo stretch of river i hunt in Calhoun county is off limits to ducks during deer as well. I promise you it is a bigger issue then you can ever imagine...either one of my points.
> 
> In conclusion i do believe that deer season (gun) needs to be taken into account for our duck seasons. Is CWAC here to try and reperesent the majority of duck hunters or just the few hardcore ones in all the usual spots ( Detroit area and Sagnasty bay area)? I do not know the answer to that and i am asking anybody who knows.


Gun season should not be a reason to shut down ducks... Peak to end of peak migration, should not be shut down at all.

Now that being said, imo, if we have some more time in december, we could get a little more time in a given field because gun season would be wrapped up minus muzzleloader and late doe...Which are typically used by the hardcore deer hunters.

By no means should we consider dates based off the deer hunters, but we should consider ways that we can get them to spend their money on our sport, and participate more


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Really? I can honestly say i do not know a single person who just hunts ducks and geese only. Then again i live in the number 1 county in the state for big bucks. I know more deer hunters who hunt ducks and geese on occasion. I am a waterfowler who considers myself a deer hunter as well. I enjoy hunting both. I would put a paycheck on the fact that a huge chunk of your "duck and goose hunters" also hunt deer during duck season...especially the 1st week of gun season. Hell, it is evident by the party numbers at any of the bingo hunts...at least when i have been up there during gun season.
> 
> 2nd: I do not know what it is like where you hunt but most of or lakes around here suck for ducks. It is mostly potholes and marshes that are full of ducks. Not to mention heo stretch of river i hunt in Calhoun county is off limits to ducks during deer as well. I promise you it is a bigger issue then you can ever imagine...either one of my points.
> 
> In conclusion i do believe that deer season (gun) needs to be taken into account for our duck seasons. Is CWAC here to try and reperesent the majority of duck hunters or just the few hardcore ones in all the usual spots ( Detroit area and Sagnasty bay area)? I do not know the answer to that and i am asking anybody who knows.


Most duck hunters in michigan would never be caught dead shooting deer over ducks.
NO SPLITS IN A 60 DAY SEASON !!


----------



## Shoot'em up81 (Sep 6, 2006)

My only complaint is having goose season closed during the two day season. Unfortunately my go to duck spots froze up right before it opened but there is that potential during any later season.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, believe it or not some people do shoot deer over ducks. Does not mean they prefer deer over ducks. However, you have 2 weeks at a shot at a nice buck and you have 60 days to kill a duck. I would say it is not a matter of "most". 

If they are going to do this early split to satisfy "the majority" on the SE coast and Saginaw bay then at least let us shoot geese as well during the split. I had spots that were full of geese, but ZERO ducks. Left me with pretty much no options.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> Really? I can honestly say i do not know a single person who just hunts ducks and geese only. Then again i live in the number 1 county in the state for big bucks. I know more deer hunters who hunt ducks and geese on occasion. I am a waterfowler who considers myself a deer hunter as well. I enjoy hunting both. I would put a paycheck on the fact that a huge chunk of your "duck and goose hunters" also hunt deer during duck season...especially the 1st week of gun season. Hell, it is evident by the party numbers at any of the bingo hunts...at least when i have been up there during gun season.
> 
> 2nd: I do not know what it is like where you hunt but most of or lakes around here suck for ducks. It is mostly potholes and marshes that are full of ducks. Not to mention heo stretch of river i hunt in Calhoun county is off limits to ducks during deer as well. I promise you it is a bigger issue then you can ever imagine...either one of my points.
> 
> In conclusion i do believe that deer season (gun) needs to be taken into account for our duck seasons. Is CWAC here to try and reperesent the majority of duck hunters or just the few hardcore ones in all the usual spots ( Detroit area and Sagnasty bay area)? I do not know the answer to that and i am asking anybody who knows.


I strickly hunt ducks and geese and know alot of people that do the same. Your out of your mind if you think deer season should be considered when setting the season dates for waterfowl season. Deer hunters have over 90 days of hunting where they have a chance to get a deer. They shouldn't be complaining. I live in a major migration route for both ducks and geese and during firearm deer season there is alot of guys out on the lake hunting waterfowl. More so in the last 5 years. 

I'm also getting tried of people complaining that they live in area that doesn't get birds until late December. Granted I would like to hunt later into December also but if your not seeing ducks or geese you need to start looking for new areas. Everybody I know does this. If the fields aren't producing, hit the water or management area. Put it like this would you hunt a area where you knew you wouldn't kill a big buck or move to area where you would have a chance to kill one. It's no different in waterfowl hunting.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Dahmer said:


> I strickly hunt ducks and geese and know alot of people that do the same. Your out of your mind if you think deer season should be considered when setting the season dates for waterfowl season. Deer hunters have over 90 days of hunting where they have a chance to get a deer. They shouldn't be complaining. I live in a major migration route for both ducks and geese and during firearm deer season there is alot of guys out on the lake hunting waterfowl. More so in the last 5 years.
> 
> I'm also getting tried of people complaining that they live in area that doesn't get birds until late December. Granted I would like to hunt later into December also but if your not seeing ducks or geese you need to start looking for new areas. Everybody I know does this. If the fields aren't producing, hit the water or management area. Put it like this would you hunt a area where you knew you wouldn't kill a big buck or move to area where you would have a chance to kill one. It's no different in waterfowl hunting.


Just like Emerald...BAM!!! GREAT POST!!!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Dahmer said:


> I'm also getting tried of people complaining that they live in area that doesn't get birds until late December. Granted I would like to hunt later into December also but if your not seeing ducks or geese you need to start looking for new areas. Everybody I know does this. If the fields aren't producing, hit the water or management area. Put it like this would you hunt a area where you knew you wouldn't kill a big buck or move to area where you would have a chance to kill one. It's no different in waterfowl hunting.


You do realize that the DNR has some evidence that mallards do migrate much later on the west side? Imagine if the Bay opened Labor Day weekend, ran until almost November and then closed. You could scout other areas, a two or three hour drive away, and feel really good that the dates set in your area are that way to make people who never hunt there happy. Or you could argue that you area should have different dates and if it costs the other guys two days of hunting, well that seems like a fair trade. 
If the SW side of the state is shown to be a distinct migratory pattern I think it should get some consideration for that, just as the WUP is different from the EUP and tip of the Mitt is different from LSC. Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

kzoofisher said:


> You do realize that the DNR has some evidence that mallards do migrate much later on the west side? Imagine if the Bay opened Labor Day weekend, ran until almost November and then closed. You could scout other areas, a two or three hour drive away, and feel really good that the dates set in your area are that way to make people who never hunt there happy. Or you could argue that you area should have different dates and if it costs the other guys two days of hunting, well that seems like a fair trade.
> If the SW side of the state is shown to be a distinct migratory pattern I think it should get some consideration for that, just as the WUP is different from the EUP and tip of the Mitt is different from LSC. Is that so hard to understand?


I do realize DNR has evidence that mallards migrate later on the west side. I seem to recall guys from the west side on the board last year saying when the season closed the 1st weekend of December if they could of hunted another week they would of hammered the mallards. So we get to hunt another weekend into December granted it was a 5 day split and there is still complaining. We had a warm this fall and there is alot of open water around. I bet if we had the weather we had the past 2-3 years it would of been a different out come for you guys!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> Really? I can honestly say i do not know a single person who just hunts ducks and geese only. Then again i live in the number 1 county in the state for big bucks. I know more deer hunters who hunt ducks and geese on occasion. I am a waterfowler who considers myself a deer hunter as well. I enjoy hunting both. I would put a paycheck on the fact that a huge chunk of your "duck and goose hunters" also hunt deer during duck season...especially the 1st week of gun season. Hell, it is evident by the party numbers at any of the bingo hunts...at least when i have been up there during gun season.
> 
> 2nd: I do not know what it is like where you hunt but most of or lakes around here suck for ducks. It is mostly potholes and marshes that are full of ducks. Not to mention heo stretch of river i hunt in Calhoun county is off limits to ducks during deer as well. I promise you it is a bigger issue then you can ever imagine...either one of my points.
> 
> In conclusion i do believe that deer season (gun) needs to be taken into account for our duck seasons. Is CWAC here to try and reperesent the majority of duck hunters or just the few hardcore ones in all the usual spots ( Detroit area and Sagnasty bay area)? I do not know the answer to that and i am asking anybody who knows.


Deer season should have nothing to do with duck dates. That's about the dumbest thing I've read and im a deer guy at times.

Waterfowl biology, migration and other waterfowl data should be the only thing dealing with seasons. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, please leave deer waiting outta my duck hunting!!!


----------

